# 2 More Days Left of The Fall inventory Reduction Sale!



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

There are 2 more days left to get deals on new paddle gear. Save up to $100 on Most Werner paddles:
Paddles and Paddle Accessories on Sale
Tons of other stuff on sale too!
Kayak Accessories, Kayaking Gear, Gear Sale

Sale ends Wednesday 10/21 at 5:00 PM. Supplies are limited so get it while it's still here.


----------

